# MBTA Academy start date



## RookiePO

Anyone know the starting date for the next MBTA academy?


----------



## daxxkid

RookiePO said:


> Anyone know the starting date for the next MBTA academy?


*USMCMP5811 is 100% correct, it's nov 30, unless something else changes. Are you going?*


----------



## trueblue

USMCMP5811 said:


> My reliable source tells me that the start date as of right now is Nov 30


USMC......Do you know if the class is all guys from the layoff list?


----------



## 94c

trueblue said:


> USMC......Do you know if the class is all guys from the layoff list?


Is the MBTA different?

Layoff guys don't have to go back to the academy as far as I know.


----------



## fra444

94c said:


> Is the MBTA different?
> 
> Layoff guys don't have to go back to the academy as far as I know.


 They may indeed be different. As far as I know even if your academy certified you still have to attend the BPD or Boston Housing Academy if they hire you.


----------



## BizzyNCo

If you're already academy certified from MPTC and it's still valid, you do not need to attend another academy. If you're going to BPD, then you have to do it again. So for those going to the Transit Academy Nov. 30, it's all new student officers unless someone got hired and their certificate expired from the previous academy.


----------



## new guy

trueblue said:


> USMC......Do you know if the class is all guys from the layoff list?


Seeing how there's not too many agencies hiring, I'de be willing to bet there's alot of self sponsors.


----------



## Vindicated

Interesting, as the previous two classes were minority/bi-lingual only. Looking at the list, there's approximately 60 disabled vets and about 100+ regular vets tied for first on the list. Is this another minority only class?


----------



## mpr4601

??? I think he's simply asking if they pulled off the minority list again, or did they hire straight off the "regular" list, which is topped by vets.


----------



## trueblue

fra444 said:


> They may indeed be different. As far as I know even if your academy certified you still have to attend the BPD or Boston Housing Academy if they hire you.


Does Housing PD have their own academy now?


----------



## USAF3424

Negative, and I believe they do not send anyone to the academy anymore either


----------



## smd6169

Regarding BPD, those hired with prior experiance, a valid/not expired full time acacdemy & who participated in yearly in-service training, are put through a 4 - 5 week program.


----------



## BizzyNCo

Sad to say...The Transit Academy was just nixed today....no more classes on Sea Street (for now)...the Nov 30th class will now be at the Randolph Academy


----------



## trueblue

BizzyNCo said:


> Sad to say...The Transit Academy was just nixed today....no more classes on Sea Street (for now)...the Nov 30th class will now be at the Randolph Academy


Unreal....Nice way to waste the talent of all the instructors. Moral is falling eachday...


----------



## daxxkid

BizzyNCo said:


> Sad to say...The Transit Academy was just nixed today....no more classes on Sea Street (for now)...the Nov 30th class will now be at the Randolph Academy


Where is this info coming from?


----------



## Hush

Does that mean there goes pay-my-own-way?


----------



## daxxkid

USMCMP5811 said:


> You're only half right, the class wasn't nixed. the class will be combined with the randolph class because of the low numbers. It will be a Joint Transit/Randolph class. And yes, there will be T instructors there every day. Also there will be other classes at Sea St in the future.


I wonder if a certain Randolph Officer gonna be there? You know who I mean right USMCMP5811?


----------



## RookiePO

Randolph Academy start on December 7, 2009 and ORIENTATION is Saturday, November 21st .

Anyone know if there is an academy starting in January 2010?


----------



## a76589

There hasn't been any announcement for January. If the T and Randolph don't have enough to run two academies, I don't see the state starting another academy 4 weeks later. Not enough departments are hiring to run an academy. Not to mention there are so many officers on the lay off list as well as others that have the academy but are not part of civil service


----------

